
Slashdot Struggles to Remain Relevant in The Social Web - shrikant
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/slashdot_struggles_to_remain_relevant_in_the_socia.php
======
jacquesm
Slashdot is a top 1,000 website, it has only grown in audience over the years,
I fail to see how it is 'struggling to remain relevant' in this sense.

Sure it has its problems, the audience has changed significantly over time,
they've added stuff (idle??) that literally drove out a good portion of the
old guard but it's a little premature to describe them as struggling in terms
of remaining relevant.

HN contains plenty of refugees from /. so I'm sure that to many people here
this will be a recognisable subject but for every person that left 10 more
joined up in the meantime.

Relevance is hard to measure anyway, a few anecdotes and the woopra stats are
not going to convince me that the 100's of thousands of visitors per day that
slashdot attracts are no longer a force to be reckoned with.

Personally I find the woopra stats more than a little bit suspect _because_ /.
shows up as a 0, I find it hard if not impossible to believe that sites much
smaller than /. in audience size result in an overall infinitely larger number
of visitors.

A '0' in a result like this is suspect. Maybe they forgot to include .org
domains ;) ? Probably the result says more about woopra and the sites they
analyse or their methods than it does about slashdot.

------
colonelxc
I still read slashdot. I think the problem with it is that stories are
sometimes slow to hit the front page. It's not uncommon to have day old news
as the top entry on slashdot.

I'm really not sure what facebook integration has to do with anything, I doubt
that slashdot users left because of that.

